

Two effective techniques for preventing spam to your email addresses on the Web - coderdude
http://nikitathespider.com/articles/IngenReklamTack.html

======
getonit
...or you could just use gmail, and never have to worry about spam again ;)

~~~
mooism2
Gmail's spam filtering is not perfect either.

There's nothing wrong with a belt and braces approach.

~~~
getonit
I get one or two spam emails a week, and my spam folder gets about 300 a day.
I've even given up checking for false positives, as that was a waste of time.
If that ain't perfect, I don't need perfect :)

